# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Teen Earth: Intro, Discussion and Sign-Up

## youssarian

*Synopsis:*
Just a few years into the future, a virus known as the Swiss Flu was accidentally released from a research lab in Europe. It had lethality worse than anything before it. A few months after release, it mutated. The result: a supervirus, one which killed every physically mature person. In just two years, it killed every human 18 years and older.

Two months later, the physical, mental and emotional scars of this global catastrophe are still ever-present. Anarchy and violence have become the new order. Any resemblance of normal life is long gone.

In this RP, you play as a preteen to teen trying to survive in this. You have to get past the emotional scarring and try to make it through rough times. There are two cities in which this RP will take place, both of them real-world locations where I have lived, both quite different from each other. They are:

*Buffalo, NY*: In the time of adults, this city had a population of 290,000. Located in eastern New York by Lake Erie, it had various nicknames such as "Queen City" and "The City of Good Neighbors". It was known for its sunny, dry summers and bitterly cold, snowy winters - reference the Blizzard of '77, where it was declared a national emergency site. However, much of its residents were anything but friendly. Locked doors and chained bikes are a must. In the US, Buffalo ranked #3 as one of the poorest cities with a population over 250,000, with more than one quarter of its residents below the povertly line. The population is divided almost half and half between Caucasian and African American.

Two months after the Swiss Flu killed the adult population in under a few months, 72,000 kids still live there, or about 1,900 per square mile.

*Independence, KS*: In the time of adults, this southeastern Kansas city had a mere 10,000 population. The downtown area wasn't very large at all. It is a somewhat more religious area than Buffalo, with a church present every few blocks. The people are polite and amiable, and serious crimes are rare. Being so close to Oklahoma, it has a strong Native American presence in its population, although the people are predominantly Caucasian. The community college is just south of the city, and Elk City Lake to its west is bigger than the city itself! And yes, country music and western US lifestyle is still there, although there is a surprising lack of that country drawl in the youth.

Two monts later, 2,530 still live there, spaced out at 506 people per square mile.

Feel free to look these two cities up on WikiPedia, Google Earth/Maps, etc.

This RP will examine how the players would respond in this kind of situation, when presented problems like starvation, loss of family and friends, dealing with gangs and street thugs, and so on. I don't know how many days in-game this will last.

I will add my two characters in another post to make the copy-and-paste easier on you.

*Sign-Up Format*

Name:
Age:
Gender:
City:
Specialty (what is your character good at):
Surviving siblings:
Physical Features:
-Hair color:
-Eye color:
-Skin color:
-Height:
-Weight:
-Typical Attire:
Personality:

----------


## youssarian

Name: Stephen Kiron
Age: 16
Gender: Male
City: Buffalo, NY
Specialty (what is your character good at): Computers, the basics of living
Surviving siblings: none
Physical Features:
-Hair color: Blonde
-Eye color: Blue
-Skin color: White
-Height: 5'6"
-Weight: 110 lbs
-Typical Attire: Shorts, t-shirt. Light colors.
Personality: Quiet, neat freak. Nervous, paranoid.

Name: Adam Grebe
Age: 17
Gender: Male
City: Independence, KS
Specialty (what is your character good at): Hands-on work, building things
Surviving siblings: none
Physical Features:
-Hair color: Brown
-Eye color: Brown
-Skin color: White
-Height: 5'7"
-Weight: 140 lbs
-Typical Attire: Jeans and a gray t-shirt
Personality: Outgoing, risk-taker, daredevil, ingenious, can design and build elaborate things to suit his needs

----------


## redisreddish

Name: Violet Ellevan
Age: 14
Gender: Female
City: Independence, KS
Specialty (what is your character good at): Strategizing, planning, fighting
Surviving siblings: Brian, her 17 year old brother; he doesn't stay with her
Physical Features:
-Hair color: Black
-Eye color: Green
-Skin color: White
-Height: 5'4"
-Weight: 102 lbs
-Typical Attire: Jeans and a dark shirt
Personality: determined, brave, fierce

----------


## youssarian

Well OK, we have one person to volunteer...

This should be begun on the 24th. Allow some time for others to appear.

----------


## changed

A post apoclyptic role play sounds fun i hope this picks up.



Name:Brady
Age:13
Gender:male
City:Buffalo, NY
Specialty (what is your character good at):Figuring out how to use?fix something without instructions
Surviving siblings:none
Physical Features:Slightly chubby but not noticable unless undressed and average height
-Hair color:brown
-Eye color:brown
-Skin color:white
-Height:5 foot 3
-Weight:120 pounds
-Typical Attire:What ever he can find
Personality:Independent

----------


## youssarian

> -Typical Attire????



Typical attire. What kind of clothes will the character usually wear. If it's different everyday, then you can put that there.

----------

